# Poop!



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Cash has had consistantly baby poop green, soft, straining...

what can I do to help him out... I haven't fasted him...any quick at home remedies?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Immodium or Pepto Bismol...


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you feed raw or kibble?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

two things i keep in great supply:

1. slippery elm bark
2. no salt chicken broth

fasting is also something i will do occasionally.

how long has this been going on? and what is your dog fed?


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

I have roughly two more weeks before we go to raw! Right now its Go! Natural Duck. Its been going on for roughly 4 days. What does the broth do?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

If he is fed kibble and he didn't get into anything I would take a fecal into the vet to rule out something like giardia which is common this time of year. If you know that he got into something he shouldn't have then I would fast him for 24 hours. I use Pepto and Immodium on ocassion if my dogs get unruly running poo for unexplained reasons and it works beautifully.


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

He had the giardia vaccine 4 months ago when we experienced our first disgusting mishap with that... at this point he takes a super soft but formed poo and then tons of little tiny strained ones, so it doesn't look like giardia yet. 

As per him getting into stuff... he never eats anything but he loves to find paper and give me presents. I think ill try the immodium at bed time and see what tomorrow morning brings


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Your sure your not over feeding? Did you just recently switch kibble? I like Go Natural, but maybe the duck doesn't agree with him...If they are semi formed and then runny towards the end and runny the rest of the day it usually means over feeding, try cutting back on the amount and see if that helps at all..Good Luck!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah I agree with whiteleo. Maybe the duck is too rich? When I had my pug on duck kibble before switching to raw, her poops were really soft and squishy and smelled awful. Or it could be just that you are feeding a bit too much. Is someone sneaking him treats behind your back maybe?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i never knew there was a vaccine for giardia....that's cool...

i agree with whiteleo.....


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Ya, i heard the vaccine doesn't work... but it did the trick for him. He has been on this for a good month and a half now and have never had an issue with it. Ive cut back to 3/4 cup x 2 to see if it helps. 

Would a tsp of yogurt help? The bf is bringing home some immodium for work.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I would just cut back the kibble first and see if that helps before doing anything else...Otherwise you won't know if that truly is the issue, but is is always good to have Immodium on hand.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i too would hold off on the immodium.....what goes in wants to come out, whether it's from overfeeding or a bug...and all immodium does is artificially stop the runs....which, if you don't know the cause, can be detrimental.

the broth slows down the motility of the intestine, whilst still giving water and nutrition to the dog, keeping him hydrated and getting some nutrients...

but i agree with white leo about either overfeeding or a bug.....taking a fecal in would probably not be a bad idea. there are other bugs out there besides giardia.


----------

